# New JD models



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Ive heard from MY JD dealer. JD is supposed to have some New models coming out this year for the 2004 season in lawn and Garden tractors. So will see how Cubs new models do this year. My dealer is also a Cub dealer. I don't think he will be hurting either way. The new 2004 models will be shown OCT.22 in Florida


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

I heard that JD was going to use larger tires on some of the LT's or LX's and they were going to put a foot lift to raise the deck. Keep us posted on what they are doing to improve. When companies such as JD and Cub compete it usually means good things for the consumers.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I've seen posts in the "other site" on some of JD's plans for 2004. The GT245 is supposedly going away and will be replaced by a GT with a liquid-cooled engine and 24" rear tires. Also, instead of being phased out like some L-owners claim or believe, the LT is getting a new entry, the LT190 with a 18 hp, liquid-cooled Kawasaki engine. I don't know if these changes are true or not, but it sounds reasonable, especially in the case of the GT liquid-cooled model, as the LX has a liquid-cooled engine in its lineup, and the GT does not. But I wonder about a liquid-cooled model in the LT line.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*New JDs*

Well Treed my JD dealers is going to the JD new models showing in Florida on Oct 22 and when he gets back from the show he is going to send me the new info that he gets down there. So I should know in about 10 days hopefully.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Sergeant,
Keep us inform on the new models.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Treed*

Will Do.


----------



## jdbill (Sep 16, 2003)

*lt190 info*

Here is the info I posted els2004 Deere LT190. It will be air-cooled not liquid cooled.

Bill



Posted by JDBILL S/W Mich (My Page) on Wed, Oct 15, 03 at 23:10


I stopped into my local Deere dealer tonight and he was said that there was a new model 
called the LT190 coming for 2004. It will have an 18 HP, air cooled, V-Twin, Kawasaki engine. 
He also confirmed the GT245 was going away. 

Bill


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I stand corrected. For some strange reason I read liquid-cooled instead of air-cooled. I must need remedial reading.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Me too*

I thought i read liquid-cooled instead of air-cooled to, might be my dislicsea.:smiles: I think that how its spelled.:lmao: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## jdbill (Sep 16, 2003)

*spiked?*

I clicked and pasted my posting from another web site. Do you think I'll get Spiked to Disney?

Bill


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*No*

He will spike you if you copy a post from here and paste it over there.:lmao: :lmao: mg: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Jody's creative spelling --- dislicsea.

Tractorguy's Dictionary --- Dyslexia


Now who's *super*iorly extraordinary???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tractorguy _
> *Jody's creative spelling --- dislicsea.
> 
> Tractorguy's Dictionary --- Dyslexia
> ...



The spell check isn't working, its late, i have been up since 4:30 this morning, my fingers hurt, :naah: your driving me crazy:crazy: I'm sleepy, . 
I can go on:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

"The spell check isn't working, its late, i have been up since 4:30 this morning, my fingers hurt, your driving me crazy I'm sleepy, . 
I can go on."

Not to mention you own a Cub.


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

I just read that the GT 225 is going away too? 

Does that mean Deere won’t have a standard 42” GT anymore? I know you can get the 235 with a 42”, but that is (or used to be) a special order…hhmmm. 

Well, today’s the 22nd. I trust those in the know will report on the unveiling in FL today. 

Jay


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

OK, the new JD models were shown yesterday, October 22nd, in Florida. Anyone have any info from this unveiling? How about it, Sergeant?

BTW, a little of topic, but I noticed from your profile, that you are a retired Army. I served 7 years in the Army from '78 to '85, and probably would have stayed in, but recruiting duty did me in. If I stayed in, I'd be retired now, well at least, from the Army.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*JD models*

treed as soon as my dealer gets back from Florida I will have the info on the New tractors for you. Treed I retiered in May 2002. Started in Law Enforcement as my second career in March 2003. Hey two pension's not a bad way to retire one day for good, Oh by the way check out the press release's on the john deere web site they ahave some info on the compact tractors, Gators and new Mini Z turn radius riders


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Sergeant,
Have you talked to your dealer yet on the new 2004 models?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Treed talked to my dealer today and I put an update thread up with what I know so far should have more info by Friday.


----------



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

Do you guys know anything about the JD X320 series. My wife does the yard work and her LX 255 is needing replacing. Talked to my dealer on Friday and dealt for a X320 with a power flow chute. Our lawn is thick and she has bagged the clippings for many years. I'm hoping this booster fan will work better with the bagger than the old style. That thing has been nothing short of a pain since day one. She has had to wait for the grass to get the driest it's going to get, before she could even think about mowing. I know the drier the better, but that thing should have never been put on the market. I cranked up a few more RPM's years ago and that helped a little, but with this thick grass, it still was never good. I think one of those zero turn jobs would be the way to go, but she's determined to have a steering wheel and since she does just about all the yard work, why would I insist. We have just about an acre of yard and we're 72 years old, so I hope this will make it a little easier for her. We're coming up on our 50th anniversary next month, so maybe this could be considered a present for her. Much better than a cruise, wouldn't you say?


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

tired-retired said:


> Do you guys know anything about the JD X320 series. My wife does the yard work and her LX 255 is needing replacing. Talked to my dealer on Friday and dealt for a X320 with a power flow chute. Our lawn is thick and she has bagged the clippings for many years. I'm hoping this booster fan will work better with the bagger than the old style. That thing has been nothing short of a pain since day one. She has had to wait for the grass to get the driest it's going to get, before she could even think about mowing. I know the drier the better, but that thing should have never been put on the market. I cranked up a few more RPM's years ago and that helped a little, but with this thick grass, it still was never good. I think one of those zero turn jobs would be the way to go, but she's determined to have a steering wheel and since she does just about all the yard work, why would I insist. We have just about an acre of yard and we're 72 years old, so I hope this will make it a little easier for her. We're coming up on our 50th anniversary next month, so maybe this could be considered a present for her. Much better than a cruise, wouldn't you say?


You tapped into a 11 year old thread. You should start a new one to get the answers you need.
Happy shopping


----------

